# Replacement Siren 2 Peek Insulator



## Dietz (14/6/18)

Hi, 
Can anyone tell me if they know where can find a Peek insulator for the Siren 2?
Thanks


----------



## geekvape (27/6/18)

Hi ,

Please order it by following link:
https://www.geekvape.com/store/insulator-for-siren-v2.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (27/6/18)

geekvape said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Please order it by following link:
> https://www.geekvape.com/store/insulator-for-siren-v2.html


Thank you, I will wait until I need something additional. I am not one to pay more shipping than the actual part that Im buying.


----------



## Stosta (27/6/18)

Maybe one of the vendors will be able to add one on to their next order for you @Dietz .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (27/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Maybe one of the vendors will be able to add one on to their next order for you @Dietz .


That would be great if one of them would!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

